# 2month marriage..failed..confused



## HOPEFAITH (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello everybody...I am new to this site...I myself is going through major hardships in my life and finding it very difficult to deal with..Ive tried to cope with this on my own, and now feels that this situation is eating me inside..HERES MY STORY:

I had invested 6 long years in a relationship with my husband...I thought I had met my match, my best friend...We have been through a lot of good and bad together....It was like him and I against the world..I had met him through my co-worker, she is married to his older brother and went I met my husband (now) we were inseperable..I didnt see any red flags or signs of him being deceitful or being a liar...He had did some time in prison (9yrs) was suppose to be sentence for LIFE and had his case overturned..!! He was blessed with a second chance in LIFE...I did not judge him on that, I figured he had changed his life around because he had stability...Home and a job..We had lived together for about a year and he had proposed to me on valentines day..MIND YOU, this is the second time he had asked me..AND I finally said YES..I felt like it was the right time...We had gotten married on fathers day of this year..Everything was great...My family and friends loved him...We have so many good times than BAD, We found a nice house to rent and had only lived there for 4 months...THEN BAM-

A week after marriage he started totally disrespecting me...Calling me a "B" everything you can imagine...All of a sudden his CELL PHONE was a huge issue in our marriage..He claims he has bent over backward for me by "allowing" me to attend college while he would be the main provider of the home...Pretty much he said, for the rest of our marriage I am NOT allowed to look,touch, answer or EVEN go through his phone PERIOD along with "DO I MAKE MYSELF CLEAR." Before we got married he had never prohibited me with not be allowed to touch his phone, so naturally he gave me reason to DOUBT him...I told him time and time, we are married now, and I dont feel that its right to put any kind of limitations on the marriage..I let him use my phone ANYTIME!!! Things started getting worse, constantly out and about...Found out he was selling drugs...When I call him, he would disregard me in every direction and tell me that "its known of my ***** business were he's at." Basically he totally changed on me....In the 6yrs being with him...he had never treated me like dirt, now after marriage he want to treat me like crap?? He says things like "You aint goen nowhere, I got papers on you B****." He was strait DIRTY and DISRESPECTFUL...When he came home one night I asked if he was hungry he told me to be quiet and If I didnt he would make me....So he BEAT me up...I tried to save myself, I came out with a bloody lip, black eye and a brusied face...Which he said he's not sorry for and that I deserved it....Being a dummy, I didnt involve the cops and pretended didnt happen...This con-artist had dinner with my mother, and told her that he would do anything to make this marriage work and how much he loved me..That he didnt want to loooose me...he cared so much he came home at 8am the next day..Placed his phone on the table, it rang 30mins later and I picked up the phone...A FEMALE says something about how she had fun with him last night and how he marked her neck up bad...ITS OVER...I filed DIVORCE 2 wks later and now going on with my LIFE...

He tried to pull the "im gona end my life" if I dont come back...He wont come clean to save his life...His MOTHER even told me that there was another woman and he had dropped her a couple weeks ago...That he had brought this woman to OUR home and had her sleep in OUR bed....This guy has no RESPECT yet no morals...He continues to LIE AND DENY what happens..He demands me to move back home, never to talk about what happend two months ago and in order to make this marriage work, I am to NEVER go through his stupid cell PHONE...So he can have his cake and eat it too??? How is it sooo EASY for him to totally disregard our marriage,vows, me as his wife....He seems to not have any type of remorse because he will not confess or come clean to me...He sticks with his story and says "I NEVER CHEATED." He turns around on me and says is his way or NO way...I cant live that type of LIFE...If he showed his true colors before we got married, I would of been long gone..He wont take accountability for nothing..He is soo quick to leave the marriage and to not have any type of remorse..I feel like I married a FONY and he is so dam evil...Like nothing affects him,hes not hurt...WHAT GIVES HIM THE RIGHT TO BE ANGRY with me when he was the one who did wrong...So why am i the only one hurting??

Im very soo much DEVISTATED...I feel so betrayed and used..Sometimes Im surprised how Im still standing and making it day by day....He calls and leaves me messages saying its my fault the marriage didnt work and he will INFORM me when hes ready to be in a relationship..WOW...All i can do is ignore his scandolous ass and move on...

SORRY for the long story...I guess I just want advice..This is the most traumatic experience ive had in my life..My first marriage failed in 2 months..Im confused and just want to be mad, then I find myself crying and sometimes missing this deceitful liar....

Suggestions??? Thanks for listening


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

Hopefaith, I'm so sorry to hear about your situation. It is a tough one. He is not a healthy person to be around. You cannot be happy with a man like that. Focus on you. What do you enjoy doing? Do it! Don't blame yourself about your marriage failing - he is a con artist but that doesn't mean there is anything wrong with you. There is no way to have a relationship with someone like that. He is broken.

Try to focus on right now. Be thankful that you got out when you did. Be proud of the fact that you didn't put up with his crap!! 

You are free now. The whole world is out there for you to discover and explore!


----------



## HOPEFAITH (Oct 27, 2011)

KNIFE IN THE HEART-

Thank you so much for your advice...Yes, it's really tough..He left me with nothing..He took the car and took all the money in the account..But I am trying to do all I can like find a job and continue with college...I just hope that I will overcome this quickly..All I can do is pray..Thanks for your reply


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

"He left me with nothing"

Nothing material. But you have your spirit, your pride, your strength, your life. Those are the only things that matter.


----------

